# 4 month old female... black face with bright eyebrows



## darby wigwaus (Jun 11, 2013)

ILSA

ain't she pretty? i think she's pretty. just got her


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

She is so sweet


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She is pretty. :congratulations:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Beautiful girl!!! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I love eyebrows. She is really cute.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

darby wigwaus said:


> ILSA
> 
> ain't she pretty? i think she's pretty. just got her


Aweeee so pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## otisbflywheel (Jun 13, 2013)

Vey nice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes she is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Shes adorable congrats


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

Very pretty!!! Looks a little like my "North".






. North just turned 6 months yesterday. Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty cutie!


----------

